# Boas > Tree Boas >  Wall of ATBs

## AbsoluteApril

My wall of ATBs! I'll use this thread for update photos over time.

We recently moved (pardon the unpacking mess) and getting everyone set up in new areas. Still have a snake room but spread a few out into the house which is nice (no more cramped snake room!). Got all the heat set up last night for these guys and pretty happy with how it looks so far. Still tweaking some cage decor and such.

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (08-04-2018),_Avsha531_ (07-20-2018),_Ax01_ (07-20-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-05-2019),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2018),_dakski_ (07-20-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-20-2018),_hilabeans_ (07-20-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2018),_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-20-2018),_L.West_ (07-20-2018),_MD_Pythons_ (09-02-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018),_rock_ (08-31-2019),skydnay (07-20-2018),_Sonny1318_ (07-20-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Awesome!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on the new home! Your setup looks awesome April! Where did you get your perches and driftwood? I need a shelf like that for my (2) 40g tanks.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Woooooow!!!

now thats a dream right there!! Ahhhhhmazing!

mind telling me what those tanks are?

i have one that I got srcknd hand from a dude at the local shop. Libby my caye caulker has been occupying it but he had no info on it and I couldnt find any but I got it for $100 w a radiant heat panel so I jumped all over it

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## Ax01

nice! a wall of ATB's and reptiles is alot better than watching most TV.

BTW how do u like the ZooMed and other glass enclosures for arboreal snake keeping?




> Congrats on the new home! Your setup looks awesome April! *Where did you get your perches and driftwood?* I need a shelf like that for my (2) 40g tanks.


find a neat local petshop w/ a reptile section. this is my fav one in my backyard:




and don't forget to look up:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Great setup now what I really want to see is what's inside those cages  :Wink:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-20-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Very cool, love the set up!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

thanks for the nice comments!




> Where did you get your perches and driftwood? I need a shelf like that for my (2) 40g tanks.


It's illegal in CA to collect driftwood without permission or unless posted. The wood I use is grapevine I've bought at various reptile shows over the years. The perches are either wooden dowels or pvc pipe (which I heated and twisted). 
I really like these shelving units, picked them up at home depot for $75/ea and the shelves are 4x2.




> mind telling me what those tanks are?
> 
> i have one that I got srcknd hand from a dude at the local shop. Libby my caye caulker has been occupying it but he had no info on it and I couldnt find any but I got it for $100 w a radiant heat panel so I jumped all over it


Good price, esp with an RHP! They are BARRS cages (herpcages.com) but sadly Doug and his wife recently closed shop, now they are sold by PMherps and JPMreptilia (for 25-50% more than what Doug charged)  :Sad: 
These are all 10 or more years old and held up really well and are very lightweight. I love them. The glass tank is a big exoterra.




> BTW how do u like the ZooMed and other glass enclosures for arboreal snake keeping?


I don't. haha I may switch out that glass tank for an AP down the line. She's been in it for over 15 years though and we make it work.




> Great setup now what I really want to see is what's inside those cages


 :Smile: 
once everyone is settled in and had a few meals in the new set up, I'll get some glammor shots of the demon noodles added to the thread. Most everyone is still stressed over the move and staying in hides right now.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-20-2018)

----------


## dakski

Awesome wall! However, I like your "Demon Noodles" term for them!

They scare the crap out of me. Hmmmm, beautiful, but not super friendly, not really handleable, and oh yeah, no venom, but let's give them fangs anyway!

NOPE! I like to handle my animals and prefer to go the bathroom, well, in the bathroom!

Amen to you for keeping them and I am sure they are gorgeous. When I come over, I'll observe the Demon Noodles from a distance, although definitely want to see the rest of your incredible collection!

Mazel Tov on the move and keep us posted!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome setup!!! Thanks for sharing. And congrats on the new house.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> once everyone is settled in and had a few meals in the new set up, I'll get some glammor shots of the demon noodles added to the thread. Most everyone is still stressed over the move and staying in hides right now.


Can't wait, that is the one species along with GTP I would own just to take picture of them all day.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> And congrats on the new house.


Thanks, to clarify, I don't own though, just rent. Huge upgrade over the 2 bedroom apartment I had in the ghetto in CA though! It did take over a year and a half to find a home for rent in this small town that would allow my 2 cats plus all of our reptiles. It was harder to find a place that would accept the cats in fact!  :Smile:

----------


## dakski

> Thanks, to clarify, I don't own though, just rent. Huge upgrade over the 2 bedroom apartment I had in the ghetto in CA though! It did take over a year and a half to find a home for rent in this small town that would allow my 2 cats plus all of our reptiles. It was harder to find a place that would accept the cats in fact!


Climbing the ladder takes steps!

Must have been a nightmare finding someone who would allow cats, let alone a reptile collection! 

However, glad it is all working out and keep chugging forward. I hope you reach your dreams and goals.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Everyone seems to be getting settled in and used to the activity of being out in the main living area, all of them ate which is wonderful!
Here is some garden goodness to share:

Eponine, she was born 12/25/01 and my very first ATB, I got her when she was 2 months old. Isn't she adorable sleeping?


Maegwin, classic garden, got a tongue flick! Surprisingly hard to capture. She's the sweetest one I have and the least likely to bite.


Finally Fenris, unsexed garden tiger, posing like a doofus, silly little one!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-04-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

They are preciouuuuuus!!!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I really need to take glamour shots but for now you'll have to settle for mediocre in cage shots with my phone. Took these last night, most everyone was still sleeping.

Copperbottom hiding her head asleep


Tristram woke up!


boop with caution



Ammo's eyes look almost black but they are actually a deep ruby red


Cosette was an almost solid yellow baby:


then the darkness started creeping in:


Here is how she looks now:


Finally Aveline coming out to say hello!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-05-2019),Daleo (09-04-2018),Gio (08-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-31-2018),_rufretic_ (09-02-2018),_Starscream_ (08-31-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Recently upgraded the ones that were in the 12x16 small cages into some new AP arboreal 18" cubes (and also changed out that glass exoterra finally!)
I went with white to keep the look consistent and sliding glass doors. These things are quite a bit heavier than the herpcages but I like them quite a bit so far. 
Of course some of the ATBs already getting their repti-prime bedding in the door track lol

----------

Bodie (08-05-2019),*Bogertophis* (08-05-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-05-2019),Gio (08-31-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-05-2019),_Reinz_ (08-05-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Very nice clean looking setup!  

Thats a display to be proud of.  :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-05-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Set up. Looks great, I hate it when it gets in the track 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## Gio

Looks great as always!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Aveline self-quarantining in her humid hide, warning me to stay 6' back haha

----------

Gio (04-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-20-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-21-2020),_RickyNY_ (04-20-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-20-2020)

----------


## RickyNY

Aveline is gorgeous!   :Blow kiss:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (04-21-2020)

----------

